# Tips staying at Worldmark Vancouver



## Cathyb (Aug 9, 2009)

We are finishing up 4 nights at Worldmark Vancouver.  If you don't care to fight the city traffic and this is your first time here, suggest you sign up at Worldmark for the two day On/Off bus.  You catch it just a block from the timeshare, we took it to Stanley Park and did the Aquarium and had lunch at The Fish House (xlnt) and saw the highlighted places along its route. The next day we took its alternate route (red vs blue) and spent a morning at Granville Island and a brief stop at Gastown. Again you get new touristy sites to visit if you so choose and then get back on the next bus.

Close by the resort is a Marketplace with every grocery you would ever want and a wine store across the street. The unit has a stove/oven/microwave, so you could fix just about any meal.  A movie house is on the same street as well as a bunch of cafes.  A hair salon is onsite.  A hospital just two blocks away.

We were glad we visited this resort, but probably wouldn't come back as we are seniors and driving in the city does not appeal to us.


----------

